# Ripsaw catfish?



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

I am prob in the wrong section but I was on a lfs today and saw a ripsaw catfish. They weren't sure what was but when I looked it up thats what it was. They want $20 for it. It was 8". It's that a good price? I have not seen one for sale before. Thanks.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

there are many catfish that fits that name...

but if your is a niger catfish, $20 is a good price. Keep in mind that will grow to 36"+ easy in an aquarium.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Just did a google search. Thats the same cat. Niger catfish. Thanks for the help charles.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I would buy it lol


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

IF YOU don't buy it give me his number I'll buy him RITE NOW.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Buddiechrist said:


> IF YOU don't buy it give me his number I'll buy him RITE NOW.


In that case, I have 2 foxface here  one is about 8"


----------

